# how to fly highfliers



## nhmmpo (Sep 13, 2009)

I just started to buy fliers and dont know how to train them how to stick or how to fly them


----------



## nhmmpo (Sep 13, 2009)

nhmmpo said:


> I just started to buy fliers and dont know how to train them how to stick or how to fly them


 plz help


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

nhmmpo said:


> plz help


I wish I could but I do not know anything about high flyers.


----------



## nhmmpo (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you Big T maybe someone else can help me


----------



## nhmmpo (Sep 13, 2009)

thankyou Big T maybe someone else can help me try to fly high fliers


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

this is what im been doing , realising them before feeding time every other week and if they used to it i realesed them every other two days apart and i have them in a kit box like rollers...as soon i open the doors, up they go... i feed less the day before i released them. hope this can help...somebody might be doing it better here and i would like to know my self...but so far im happy to their performance they fly for 4 hours or less and flip aswell...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

heres a place you could try, they have a discussion group for hyflyers there >>>
http://www.tipplers.com/index.html or


----------



## kenkho (May 28, 2010)

*Filipino? =D*



sandiego said:


> this is what im been doing , realising them before feeding time every other week and if they used to it i realesed them every other two days apart and i have them in a kit box like rollers...as soon i open the doors, up they go... i feed less the day before i released them. hope this can help...somebody might be doing it better here and i would like to know my self...but so far im happy to their performance they fly for 4 hours or less and flip aswell...


hello sir you have roller pigeon saan ka nakatira? =D


----------



## BillfromNJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are some of my birds.
They fly high and for hours.....


http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm166/BillfromNJ/Picture609.jpg


http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm166/BillfromNJ/Picture624.jpg


http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm166/BillfromNJ/Picture700.jpg


----------



## malik (May 29, 2010)

*training of highfliers for first flight*

first flight of a high flier pigeon is most important and difficult.a high flier pigeon goes very fast high into sky and it is very hard to come back to home only for the first time.
it is advised that free your pigeon at least two weeks before flight at the top of the home roof or from where u have to fly.tied first four wings and let pigeon to sit at higher place.so that he could see and remember signs of home or place.then untied his wings let him fly with his own choice or will. for first time. if pigeon comes back after first flight then it has no problem for the next any time.
NOTE;. it is strongly recomended that make a pair of your adult pigeon before first flight.it is very effective to bring pigeon back at home.

have a nice day


----------

